# Easy home made one hitter.



## Joseph James (Apr 23, 2008)

I havn't smoke any bud for about a month and a half until a few days ago when i found a small bud on my floor :woohoo:just enough for one good hit. But previously after having a bad trip i threw away all my paraphernalia leaving me with no smoking instruments soooo i had to improvise.

heres what you need

5mm socket
pen cap

that's it. just firmly press the socket into the pen cap and vwalla! you have a one hitter.​


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW, what a simple brilliant idea, as long as you dont get a mouth full of red hot burning weed :rofl:


----------



## Nova (Apr 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> WOW, what a simple brilliant idea, as long as you dont get a mouth full of red hot burning weed :rofl:



I would definitely improvise a screen with this, via small piece of foil or tin.

Other than that, great idea! Sockets are a great tool of the trade in improvising! I, personally, have used them in my own concotions of smoking apparatuses. 

:cool2:

Nova


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 23, 2008)

the hole inside the socket is really small :huh:


----------



## IRISH (Apr 24, 2008)

good 1 JJ, ive also improvised in this fashion. a stoner will find a way.:hubba:


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol, just buy a dollar pack of papers or a 75 cent blunt stick.that thing would burn the hell outta your lips.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 24, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> just enough for one good hit. But previously after having a bad trip i threw away all my paraphernalia leaving me with no smoking instruments​




LOL a Bad Trip eH I dont think those exist i mean i have smoked to much MJ and got a little paranoid or kinda dizzy. But you cant call it a bad trip. Definetly not a very good reason to thow your pipes away These arnt Mushroom guy!. Ps This is part of the reason some people in the USA think MJ is Some Crazy drug. Its not its just a plant and an herb.​


----------

